# yo! (interjection)



## bjoleniacz

Hey guys,
I'm trying to figure out what word or phrase you use in Portuguese to say "yo."  In English we use this word as an attention getting injection at the beginning of a sentence.  It can also come at the end of a sentence.

Yo, that is NOT cool!
Yo, I gotta tell you this.

Check it out, yo.
That's awesome, yo!

My guess would be... E ai?  or maybe "olha só!"  But I've never heard "Olha só" at the end of a sentence.

Obrigado de antemão...
Brian


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

bjoleniacz said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying to figure out what word or phrase you use in Portuguese to say "yo."  In English we use this word as an attention getting injection at the beginning of a sentence.  It can also come at the end of a sentence.
> 
> Yo, that is NOT cool!
> Yo, I gotta tell you this.
> 
> Check it out, yo.
> That's awesome, yo!
> 
> My guess would be... E ai?  or maybe "olha só!"  But I've never heard "Olha só" at the end of a sentence.
> 
> Obrigado de antemão...
> Brian



Maybe Pôxa! or only Pô!
Hey! (althoug it sounds English too...)


----------



## bjoleniacz

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Maybe Pôxa! or only Pô!
> Hey! (althoug it sounds English too...)



"Hey" with an "rr" sound at the beginning like English? or is it "ehi!"


----------



## Vanda

Like in *ei*! Also: Ô! Give people some time and sooner they'll remember more ways.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Maybe Pôxa! or only Pô!
> Hey! (althoug it sounds English too...)


also, i thought "Pôxa" meant "gosh!"


----------



## andlima

At the beginning, I think "ei", "ó" (short for "olha!"=look!) and "ô" are good options:

"Ei, isso não é legal!"
  "Ô, isso não é legal!"
 "Ó, tenho que te contar uma coisa."

At the end, I'm not sure, but I think other terms would be preferred, something more close to "man" or "dude" ("meu", "cara" or something), with an actual meaning...

I wonder if in European Portuguese the term "pá" could be used here... What do our Portuguese friends say?


----------



## Outsider

"Yo!" is slang, therefore many of the possible translations will be very region-specific. For Portugal, _Ei!_ is not a bad choice, but if you want to talk like an actual Gen-Y (and X) teenager, your best choice is _Iá!_

_Pá_ would be a better translation for the colloquial "man". Nevertheless, occasionally it can work as a translation for "yo".


----------



## Archimec

In my opinion, andlima is right: in Portugal, "pá" fits perfectly:

"Eh pá, isso não está certo!"
"Isso não é justo, pá!"
"Tem cudado, pá!"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Interessante.... eu nunca havia escutado "pá".


----------



## Outsider

I've just remembered that Portuguese rap singers do use "yo", just like in English, but that is very localized in the hip-hop subculture.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Aqui em São Paulo, eu já ouvi muito "pá" e também "ô pá", entre os portugueses.


----------



## heldersamps

The good-old "aí" can be used at the beginning of the sentences.
At the end it's possible to use an "ó" but it's not as fitting as "yo" in all occasions.


----------



## leolino

If you're going to use Internet slang, _ô_ is spelled _ow_, and it more or less matches the "yo" in your first and second sentences - but that's mostly in chats, e-mails, SMSs and the like. This use of _ô_ can happen in spoken language, but (in my experience) it's a lot less common.


----------



## MisterBondPT

My suggestion:

Hey!

Pá means man (in slang).
Meu means dude (in slang).

Hope that can help.


----------



## uchi.m

Oi Brian,


bjoleniacz said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying to figure out what word or phrase you use in Portuguese to say "yo." In English we use this word as an attention getting injection at the beginning of a sentence. It can also come at the end of a sentence.
> 
> Yo, that is NOT cool!
> Yo, I gotta tell you this.
> 
> Check it out, yo.
> That's awesome, yo!
> 
> My guess would be... E ai? or maybe "olha só!" But I've never heard "Olha só" at the end of a sentence.
> 
> Obrigado de antemão...
> Brian


Eu costumo dizer _putz_, _meu_ ou _cara_:
Cara/Putz/Meu, que massa = Yo, that is NOT cool​Uchi.m


----------



## Outsider

O problema de "pá" é que não é só linguagem juvenil. Muitos adultos também dizem "pá". O mesmo não vale, geralmente, para _yo_.


----------



## bjoleniacz

uchi.m said:


> Oi Brian,
> 
> Eu costumo dizer _putz_, _meu_ ou _cara_:Cara/Putz/Meu, que massa = Yo, that is NOT cool​Uchi.m



Oi Uchi.m
Eu ouvi que "massa" quer dizer "cool" ao invés de "not cool"?


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> O problema de "pá" é que não é só linguagem juvenil. Muitos adultos também dizem "pá". O mesmo não vale, geralmente, para _yo_.


 
E há ainda outro pequeno problema. É que, com excepção da exclamação 'Eh pá!', pá nunca inicia uma frase, acho eu, ao contrário de 'yo'.


----------



## andlima

bjoleniacz said:


> Oi Uchi.m
> Eu ouvi que "massa" quer dizer "cool" ao invés de "not cool"?



E é isso mesmo, bjoleniacz... Na gíria, "massa" quer dizer "nice", "cool"...


----------



## uchi.m

bjoleniacz said:


> Oi Uchi.m
> Eu ouvi que "massa" quer dizer "cool" ao invés de "not cool"?


 
Isso mesmo, eu troquei as bolas... O correto é o que o andlima disse,



andlima said:


> E é isso mesmo, bjoleniacz... Na gíria, "massa" quer dizer "nice", "cool"...


 
Uchi.m


----------



## leolucas1980

I think there isn't a single Portuguese word that fits equally well the translations of all of these phrases. I'm going to answer based on how I would most probably say it. My speech is mainly influenced by lects from Goiás and Brasília.



bjoleniacz said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying to figure out what word or phrase you use in Portuguese to say "yo."  In English we use this word as an attention getting injection at the beginning of a sentence.  It can also come at the end of a sentence.
> 
> Yo, that is NOT cool!



Ei, isso não é legal!



bjoleniacz said:


> Yo, I gotta tell you this.



Ô, eu tenho que te contar uma coisa.



bjoleniacz said:


> Check it out, yo.



Olha isso, ó.



bjoleniacz said:


> That's awesome, yo!



Isso é fantástico, hem?!



bjoleniacz said:


> My guess would be... E ai?  or maybe "olha só!"  But I've never heard "Olha só" at the end of a sentence.



It can be used at the end of a sentence, but in this context, I would use it if I were actually admiring something, as in

"O seu apartamento ficou muito bonito depois da pintura... Olha só!"

or with the sense of "Mind you!", "Who would say?":

- Sabia que a Karla aprendeu a tocar violão?
- É mesmo? Olha só!



bjoleniacz said:


> Obrigado de antemão...
> Brian



Disponha.


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Interessante.... eu nunca havia escutado "pá".


Esse é o estereótipo-mor da variedade linguística dos portugueses.


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

Eu usaria "Oi!" tal como em inglês britânico (só que sem pronunciar como ói), algo mais como "Ô-êêie!"
"Êi!" também funciona.

"Êi você/sô/ô, tenho notícias/informação/fofoca.", como no exemplo que andlima usou.

Também posso usar "tiop" - pronounciado "tíupe" - nesse último exemplo, mas isso é uma piada com relação a um velho meme, o socioleto tiopês (geralmente, adicionaria -q no fim de uma frase assim, como de tradição). Mas isso soa tosco perto de gente que não é de minha intimidade, especialmente os que são alguns anos mais velhos.


----------

